# Ratchet skipping



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Switch the ladder from the other toe. If it's still acting up I would change the ratchet. If the other toe starts slipping I would get a new toe ladder.


----------



## Dutty (Dec 16, 2013)

Look under the metal part of the ratchet, mine were doing the exact same thing, and the plastic piece under the metal had cracked open. I payed 5 bucks for a new one at a shop on the hill cause i didn't want to wait, but I'm sure burton will send a new one if this is your problem.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Had the same with my new Escapades - toe ratchet didn’t bite well first days and then came loose completely this weekend. Get an replacement ratchet early enough.
Also binding ripped out on a new ski of a friend and ankle strap ladder broke the first days of hubbies new NOWs and second day a ratchet broke. Pretty much damage with new stuff recently...


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Had same issue with my Burton Missions last year. Sent them back for replacement and they are much better now. They replaced both the ladders and the ratchets. But they still skip like hell if i dont put pressure on exactly the right spot and do it nice and slowly. Pretty sure they are working their way loose after a few jumps too.

At the time i was told it was a combination of the metal ratchets, and the lower quality ladders used in the Missions, compared to their higher end bindings. Looking at how they are wearing, I will need new toe ratchets for both feet by the end of this season (15 days on the snow or so).


----------

